
Donating programming books? - obelix150
I am in the process of moving, and have a number of programming books that are either course materials or for languages I don&#x27;t frequent much any longer.  What do people here do with technical books?<p>Would love to give them to a local library but I called and they won&#x27;t even accept book donations.<p>Is there an non-profit organization that teaches kids programming that I should consider?
======
brudgers
My observation of the used bulk programming book market is that Goodwill
Industries tends to sort through used books and cycle them out onto the
internet. I don't have data, just anecdote. But I've bought several used
programming books online that came from various Goodwill locations and my
local Goodwill tends to have computing books in good condition...and I'm not
in a tech hub.

